# Nerite snail leaving the water column?



## Dominik K (21 Sep 2021)

Hi All

Another day another problem 😅

My smallest nerite has climbed up above the water line. Ive noticed this behaviour before but i attributed it to it feeding off the hard water deposit left at water level and it always basicaly went out and straight back in. Now hes been there for an  hour. Getting slightly concerned.

Ive been dosing pimafix in order to treat vercinella my cherry shrimp have. (Not over dosing, maybe even slightly under dosing) This is supposed to be snail safe. He clombed out after the last dose.

Water parameters all good, o2 on tank and bunch of plants and water changes on the regs. Plenty of bits of algea/diatoms bit not out of control. 

Should i be manualy putting him back in the water or stop dosing?


----------



## Sean Scapes (30 Sep 2021)

My nerite snails constantly climb out of the water. Apparently its a natural behaviour. I think they can survive a good few hours out of water. Mine can be out at when i go to bed but by morning they always return back to water column.


----------



## Fiske (30 Sep 2021)

Same.
I had one taking a nap on the floor for a day once. They get around.


----------



## Driftless (30 Sep 2021)

Yes, mine also go beyond the water column and every now and then end up on the floor.


----------

